# CCW class questions



## Shredwood (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a Michigan resident, and i recently signed up for a CCW class. I am not terribly familiar with handguns, but i do have a bit of knowledge regarding gun/hunters safety. The range I am going to requires that I use one of their handguns during the class.  For those of you with CCWs already, what did the class involve? Should I be worried that i will "qualify" with a weapon I have never handled before? 

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

What state are you in? I haven't taken my class yet, but I've heard the qualification most places is usually a joke. 

KG


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

Our class here in Tennessee consists of a written test and a performance test (8 hour class). We had to shoot 48 rounds at a full bodied silhouette target, 24 rds @ 3yds, 12 rds @ 7 yds, 12 rds @ 15 yards, and you were graded on the number of bullets that hit the actual target. If I'm not mistaken you had to hit 33 rds in the target to pass with a 70%. The written test consisted of material related to our state (laws, instances in which the gun is used, how to handle your gun, etc.).


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

"The range I am going to requires that I use one of their handguns during the class."

Is this the requirement of your state? This is the first time I've heard this. Here in Texas you can bring your own and if during the actual firing your weapon mulfuctions, they will lend you one. In fact if you choose to use a revolver, your license will only be good for you to carry a revolver, while if you qualify with a semi auto, you can carry both.

Check and make sure what the requirements are, and if that is what is required then you will be stuck with what ever gun they issue you. I might be wrong but I think it's only the policy of that gun range. If that's the case, find another place to take your test.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in Michigun and the class I attended took 14 hours over 1.5 days. 6hrs of classroom including 2hrs with an attorney and 8hrs at the range (200 rounds) along with a written test. We were allowed to use our own weapons at the range. Chelsea Rod and Gun Club.

If you don't pass it, you shouldn't handle a gun. Pay attention, It was fun - you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Abby Normal (Mar 3, 2009)

It really varies state to state. When I went for my VA permit 9 years ago I had class and range time. I only had to show proficiency with the handgun. We were given the range rental .38 revolver, hearing/eye protection and 50 rounds of wadcutter. For me it was fun and rather easy. I just recently applied for my PA permit. It can be done by mail and only required a copy of my VA permit. This past weekend I took the class for the Utah permit. Class time only, no range time and also done by mail. I recommend getting your permit then applying for UT at least, it's recognized by 31 states. Get it before the Prez starts putting the kibosh on CCW permits. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

BigdogBro1 said:


> I live in Michigun and the class I attended took 14 hours over 1.5 days. 6hrs of classroom including 2hrs with an attorney and 8hrs at the range (200 rounds) along with a written test. We were allowed to use our own weapons at the range. Chelsea Rod and Gun Club.
> 
> If you don't pass it, you shouldn't handle a gun. Pay attention, It was fun - you'll enjoy it!


Ohio is about the same - the range that I took my CCW had rental guns available if you did not have your own weapon but they did not make us use them. I shot my Glock 23 and passed.

P.S. I hadn't handled a weapon for quite a while when I took the course and it showed but I still passed.


----------



## Shredwood (Feb 26, 2009)

dovehunter said:


> "The range I am going to requires that I use one of their handguns during the class."
> 
> Is this the requirement of your state? This is the first time I've heard this. Here in Texas you can bring your own and if during the actual firing your weapon mulfuctions, they will lend you one. In fact if you choose to use a revolver, your license will only be good for you to carry a revolver, while if you qualify with a semi auto, you can carry both.
> 
> Check and make sure what the requirements are, and if that is what is required then you will be stuck with what ever gun they issue you. I might be wrong but I think it's only the policy of that gun range. If that's the case, find another place to take your test.


This is not a state requirement, just a requirement of this particular range. I have tried to sign up at a more popular range where you bring your own firearm, but their classes were always full like 6 months in advance.


----------



## Shredwood (Feb 26, 2009)

Abby Normal said:


> It really varies state to state. When I went for my VA permit 9 years ago I had class and range time. I only had to show proficiency with the handgun. We were given the range rental .38 revolver, hearing/eye protection and 50 rounds of wadcutter. For me it was fun and rather easy. I just recently applied for my PA permit. It can be done by mail and only required a copy of my VA permit. This past weekend I took the class for the Utah permit. Class time only, no range time and also done by mail. I recommend getting your permit then applying for UT at least, it's recognized by 31 states. Get it before the Prez starts putting the kibosh on CCW permits. It's only a matter of time.


Michigan CCWs are recognised by two more states than even Utah CCWs are.  Well.. thats according to the reciprecity map generator.


----------



## Abby Normal (Mar 3, 2009)

Shredwood said:


> Michigan CCWs are recognised by two more states than even Utah CCWs are.  Well.. thats according to the reciprecity map generator.


The drawback to that is, for me, Michigan doesn't issue non-resident permits. Another drawback is that in order for your permit to be recognized by Michigan you have to be a resident of that state whose permit you carry. My UT permit will not recognized because I'm not a UT resident but my VA permit will be. On another note, I received my PA permit today, less than 2 weeks. :smt023


----------



## jvette (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like the rule is a instructor rule to use their handguns. That way they know what they are working with and know the condition of the gun and that it is safe to use. 

In Kentucky the whole thing is 8 hours long including the range time. I have to say it's kind of a joke for anyone who knows anything about guns. You have to place 11 rounds out of 20 at 7 yards. If you can't do that you shouldn't have a gun in the first place.


----------



## Shredwood (Feb 26, 2009)

I finished my class; it was ridiculously easy. There were no tests of any kind required. Pretty much if you showed up for class, you "pass" the class. This upset me a lot! There were people there that I would really not want carrying. Several first time shooters were there. Including an elderly man who couldn’t hit a 8 1/2 X 11 piece of paper at literally 6 feet. There were also a few "punks" there who did not show respect to the instructors or the rest of the class because they were constantly talking about other stuff in class. I guess this is all the more reason for me to carry on a daily basis. Hopefully, the county gun board will weed them out before they get their permits issued. On the other hand; I have never seen so many camouflage wearing, truck driving republicans in one place at one time.

The issue of using the instructors’ firearms was not a big deal at all, especially because there was no proficiency / accuracy test. An older woman (first time shooter) dropped a Ruger mkIII, apparently due to the "recoil." Yikes.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shredwood said:


> There were people there that I would really not want carrying.


I think this is quite common. I know there were a couple guys in my class that had, IMO, no business carrying a firearm in public based on the maturity level they displayed for the 8 hours we were there. I'd be willing to bet almost everyone here with a CCW can remember one person from their class that shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a gun, yet is out and about with one.


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I can think of a few that I would be scared to have around me with a loaded gun.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I can also think of plenty of people that scare me to death driving, raising kids, and teaching in schools. At what point is a person considered too incompetent to safely conduct themselves? :watching:

KG


----------



## Hills Creek (Mar 20, 2009)

Every state determines it own rules for issuing a CCW Permit. Some state are more lax than other, some have shall issue laws, some may issue and other do not ever require a CCW permit to carry concealed. I would suggest contacting the overseeing authority in you state to get the particulars.

I teach CCW in Virginia and the law here does not "require" range time. Only that the student attend a class (no specification of what class) given by an NRA or other approved instructor, or be able to produce proof of proficency with a handgun which can come from numerous source, or a copy of a previous CCW permit. You can also take a Virginia Hunter Safety Course and that is sufficent. 

Although there are no requirement for range time but I require all my students to shoot. They use my guns, a ruger MK II and a Ruger 45/22 and have to put 15 consecutive shots in a B9 (9 inch) target at 15 feet. This is the same requirement NRA has for Basic Pistol. After they pass the initial test they are welcome to fire their own weapon on an optional modified DOJ course.


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

Just took my Michigan class yesterday. The class was very interesting and informative. There were a couple folks I was uncomfortable handling a weapon but teh instructor did a great job of setting them straight and getting them started on the basics. He did reccomend some of these folks taking a firearms handling class or spend time with someone who could help them learn to be safe. Since the Michigan class is basically a personal protection in the home class that also meets teh requirements for teh CCW I doubt many of these people will actually carry. They were more interested in staying safe in their own home.


----------

